# Restoring 7018



## eskip (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm doing a complete restoration on a 7018 hydro. The relief valve release pins/buttons on top of the hydro (these get manually pushed in to allow free rolling/pushing of the tractor) were frozen with rust. I was able to get these cleaned & relatively free moving. My question is has anyone had these out & messed with them enough to tell me if the pins/buttons will return to the up/normal position with only the spring pressure on the internal check ball? Despite all the work & cleaning when I push the pins/buttons in (while removed from the hydro) they do not return on their own. I'm surmising that when installed and the hydro is operating, oil pressure will push them back up after the bail is raised. Can anyone tell me if that is the case, or have I not "freed" them enough? 

Thanks


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

They should pop back up when you power her up.


----------



## eskip (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks, I assumed that was the case but your reassurance is good. I hope to get back to that project soon, if we can ever get rid of this loooong winter.

Skip


----------

